# Austrian Bundesliga Outright 08/09



## A_Skywalker (Oct 23, 2008)

Salzburg 1.50 
Austria Magna 4.00 
Rapid Vienna 4.00 
Sturm Graz 21.00 
LASK Linz 51.00 
Austria Karntern 126.00 
Ried 201.00 
Mattersburg 751.00 
Altach 1001.00 
Kapfenberg 1001.00


----------

